# Adria Twin 600 SP Weight Problem(Not with SVtech)



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
Just bought an Adria Twin from Chelston with bike rack/Solar panel/ Waeco 2000w inverter/Oyster Twin/microwave etc. (I like my goodies!!!)
Filled up the van with everything except food and clothes, took it to a weigh bridge and found the weight to be on the limit of 3300kgs.
Talked to SVtech (Graham) who were extremely helpful and for a fee of £312 they would do all the documentation to uprate the Adria to 3500kgs.
No visit, no extra parts on the van-just a paper exercise. BRILLIANT.
Why Adria don't list the TWIN as 3500kgs, I don't know. Surely it would be more marketable with a larger payload.
Thanks very much again to SVtech.
Kind regards
Alshymer


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Alshymer, 


I could be wrong, but I think there is a license restriction for some up to 3300kg for car licenses who cant drive PLG up to 3500kg so their choice of 3300kg would be to ensure the largest possible customer base.


Regards,
Chris


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning Alshymer,
> 
> I could be wrong, but I think there is a license restriction for some up to 3300kg for car licenses who cant drive PLG up to 3500kg so their choice of 3300kg would be to ensure the largest possible customer base.
> 
> ...


There is no such licencing restriction in the UK. 
Government website says "Category B
You can drive vehicles up to 3,500kg Maximum Authorised Mass (MAM) with up to 8 passenger seats (with a trailer up to 750kg).
You can also tow heavier trailers if the total weight of vehicle and trailer isn't more than 3,500kg."

I suspect it is more to do with cost. The 33L chassis [3300kg] is cheaper than the 35L [3500kg] one.


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

So why dont the manufacturers uprate it if its only a paper excercise, or have I missed the point,

How can SV do it ,but not the dealer/manufacturer ,surely it would be a great selling point ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

daffodil said:


> So why dont the manufacturers uprate it if its only a paper excercise, or have I missed the point,
> 
> How can SV do it ,but not the dealer/manufacturer ,surely it would be a great selling point ?


Adria do for some models e.g. my 3500kg one can be uprated to 3650kg as a factory no cost option. It is worth noting though that the original Fiat weight plate has the MGW as 3650kg. 
Perhaps Fiat say that the 33L chassis as supplied cannot be uprated. What arrangement SV tech have with DVLA regarding upgrading may contradict that but Adria will not go against the Fiat specification. The question as I see it is why are two of the three Adria PVC models on the 33L chassis and the third on the 35L one? What is the estimated payload on the two 33L ones?


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

3500kg is the 'magic number' for many driving licence and taxation classes, plus Operator's Licencing, although the last mentioned wouldn't affect a motorhome.

If the factory offers a no-cost upgrade to 3650kg and the Fiat MGW is the same, it suggests that the 3500kg is a market-driven limitation, not legislative.

Nice to see Chris back again.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Agree, 3500kg is the magic cut of point between Private light goods and Private large goods vehicle. 
I think Chris was slightly out of his comfort zone as I understand he is the parts person and not a M/H sales person. But he did try!
You will find that quite a few panel van conversions are rated at 3500kg and 3500 is an upgrade, unlike coachbuilts where 3500 is the norm, with upgrades to heavier.


----------

